# HELP! I can't sign in to Warrock!



## connoria000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Whenever I try logging into Warrock, an error box appears that says: "Warrock.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." There is a close and a debug button, but when i click debug, it says: "WarRock: Warrock.exe - Application error. The instruction at "blah blah". The memory could not be "read" Click on OK to terminate the program. I have already deleted it and reinstalled it, and the same problem still occurs! HELP PLEASE!!! Thank you


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Make sure your anti-virus is not blocking the game, ensure that both the game, launcher and the Game Guard or Ahn Labs Hack Shield are both on your anti-virus's exception list.
Also ensure that you are not actually hacking or have a hack/bot program (such as Cheat Engine) running.


----------



## connoria000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't have an antivirus thing...Is Symantic Antivirus counted as one? Also, am I supposed to put them on the exceptions list in the firewall? I forgot to mention in my post, I live in China, does that affect anything?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The clue is in the name. Yes, Symantec Antivirus is an antivirus program. :grin:

From *http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070202093823AAgppSN*


> Question: Warrock. Will the new version (free one, after Feb 7th) work in China?
> 
> Answer: there will not be a server in china unless u use the commercial version


----------



## connoria000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry if I seem really stupid, but how do i get to the exceptions page in symantec antivirus? thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I've never used Symantec Antivirus. Click the Help button at the top of the Symantec window and type Exceptions to find help on the subject.

You could disable your firewall and antivirus temporarily while you try to connect, but Warrock probably won't work in China as they don't have any servers for the free edition.


----------



## connoria000 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for being patient with me XD!


----------



## connoria000 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Warrock Commercial Version*

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew where to get the commercial version of Warrock, because people said there are servers in China. Or if there was any further information on the commercial version, could you please let me know? Thanks!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

It won't work anyway as there are no Warrock servers in China.


----------



## connoria000 (Aug 9, 2009)

But i heard there is the commercial version that works in china


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes and you need to buy it in stores, not download a free version.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Interview with the WarRock producer, Matt Norton - *http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=14045*


> It's been running as a free beta game for some time but in February K2 Network's modern military multiplayer shooter WarRock finally comes out of beta when the commercial version ships to stores (people will still be able to download and play a version of the game for free). FiringSquad got a chance to chat with the game's producer Matt Norton to find out more about WarRock:
> 
> FiringSquad: What can you tell us about the differences between the free version of War Rock and the commercial version?
> 
> Matt Norton: We’ll be adding new assets and abilities including; clan support, tournament systems, new weapons, new maps, voice-chat and an upgraded text-chat (shortly after launch). Additionally, if you want to get more Dinar (in-game money) to spend on game enhancements and/or a wider variety of weapons you’ll be able to purchase packages of Dinar with real-world dollars. In addition to purchasing Dinar, each ‘Membership’ package will have additional benefits including an experience bonus, bonus access to special weapons, and even the ability to carry an extra weapon into battle with one package. If you want to continue to play the game for free you’re completely welcome to do that as well.


I can't find anywhere to buy a commercial version of the game, so maybe they haven't released it yet or they've decided to stick with a free version for everyone. Log into the website and click 'Submit Ticket' to ask their customer support for more details - *http://www.gamersfirst.com/warrock*


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe they mean Feb '10?


----------

